# Waffle



## autumnwillow (Feb 22, 2018)

I tried to exceed my 250g limit per lot and this is what I got. This is a 330g bar processed on a 4L reaction vessel.
:G


----------



## MGH (Feb 22, 2018)

Very nice looking gold. Even the flux on it is clean  What was the source material? I'm guessing not e-scrap if you refined that much gold in a 4L vessel.


----------



## mls26cwru (Feb 22, 2018)

it looks terrible!!!! you should send it to me so you don't have to deal with such a hideous looking monstrosity!! 

I'll even pay for shipping


----------



## anachronism (Feb 22, 2018)

It looks really nice. Pop it in some warm dilute H2SO4 and get rid of that borax and it'll look even nicer. 8)


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 22, 2018)

It's a pretty bar! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crbaker41 (Feb 22, 2018)

nice looking bar


----------



## autumnwillow (Feb 23, 2018)

MGH said:


> Very nice looking gold. Even the flux on it is clean  What was the source material? I'm guessing not e-scrap if you refined that much gold in a 4L vessel.


Small scale miners gold



anachronism said:


> It looks really nice. Pop it in some warm dilute H2SO4 and get rid of that borax and it'll look even nicer. 8)


I did. It was hard to remove the purple flux. I ended up wiping it off multiple times with soap and sponge.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Feb 24, 2018)

autumnwillow said:


> I did. It was hard to remove the purple flux. I ended up wiping it off multiple times with soap and sponge.



heat it for an extended time, after a good long while the borax will turn to a slime and the gold will be perfect (with no scuffs from a sponge  )


----------

